
Does A Freelancer Need A Resume? - aj
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/07/01/freelancer-resume/
======
chaosmachine
In my experience, you don't. A portfolio helps. So does networking.

------
alanthonyc
From the article: "The answer is yes and no."

Does one need to read this article? I say no.

------
zackola
+1 for portfolio.

